# Waking at 4am



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi,

I wonder if you can help me. My twins are 7 weeks old, they generally sleep ok and have been getting into a routine over the last few weeks. I bath and feed them between 6pm and 7pm and put them in their moses baskets, they generally go off to sleep within half an hour. I wake and feed them between 10pm and 11pm and they go back to sleep ok. After that they tend to wake at 2am or 3am - I have been feeding them, but the last couple of nights I have tried to given them boiled cooled water, although they have just screamed so I have fed them again. 4am - this is where the problems begin. They both wake up slowly, not crying but moaning and grunting. They are trying to pass wind or fill their nappies, they get really uncomfortable and cry on and off, but mainly they are just really unsettled. This can go on for hours. I spend my time rubbing bellies, pumping their legs and replacing dummies until at least 6am if not longer. Is there anything I can do that would stop this happening and that would make them sleep through until 7am?

I am breast feeding them, but was giving them a bottle of formula (Aptimill) at their 10-11 o'clock feed. The last few days I have wondered if it wasn't helping and so have gone back to breast feeding to see if it helps, but it hasn't seemed to. Any advice would be great.

Liz
x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Liz

Have you tried infacol to help with tummy ache?

They may still want some milk in the night esp if having a growing spurt.

If having a growing spurt..have they increased amount of milk/ feeds during the day?

Have you tried just leaving them at 4am? If they are unsettled but not crying try it and see what happens.

See how they are over a week and let me know

Jxxxxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Jeanette,

Thanks for the advice. I was giving them infacol, but it wasn't helping, infact I think they were getting worse! A friend suggested gripe water & it's defo helping. They are sleeping much better.

Liz
x


----------

